# Diego Sanchez: "I have only two words -- destiny."



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

No one ever confused this guy with Einstein. B.J. by whatever he wants. I got one word for Diego: "Knockout loss."

Source: http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/UFC-107-weigh-in-results.html



> UFC 107: "Penn vs. Sanchez" is officially set to go down as all 22 participants competing on tomorrow night's event made weight earlier today from the FedExForum in Memphis, Tenn. The event was broadcast live on via FiveKnuckles.com.
> UFC 107 takes place tomorrow, on Dec. 12, at the same venue, and the event's main card will be televised on pay-per-view beginning at 10 p.m. ET.
> However, things didn't go quite as planned for five of the 22 fighters, as all of them had to weigh-in at least twice and strip down to nothing but their birthday suits in order to make weight.
> First, preliminary card fighter Edgar Garcia weighed in at 173 lbs, which is two pounds over the allowable 171-pound limit, but he would make weight after the official ceremonies. His opponent, TUF 9 cast member DaMarques Johnson initially weighed in at 171.5 pounds, but stripped down and shed the half pound on his second attempt.
> ...


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Uhhhh explain your logic behind this one please? What does him jumbling his words in the heat of the moment like that have ANYTHING to do with his fighting ability? He has never been KO'd and BJ isn't really Mr. KnockOut King. This is gonna be BJ Penns toughest test as a LW since returning to the UFC and becoming champion.


----------



## Ultrashock (Nov 19, 2006)

Clearly he was so fired up he couldn't think straight. Gotta love this guy, intense and off his rocker.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think you may be off your rocker as well if you actually took him serious, he was fired up and logic has nothing to do with his fighting ability. 

still hope BJ lets everyone know that nobody can mess with him in that division.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

des tiny...see two words :thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

He could've meant "Two Words: One Word, Destiny," and he's really not as insane as we all think we're just missing the joke, eh?


Also, nos5, quote the article when you post.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Stokes said:


> Uhhhh explain your logic behind this one please? What does him jumbling his words in the heat of the moment like that have ANYTHING to do with his fighting ability? He has never been KO'd and BJ isn't really Mr. KnockOut King. This is gonna be BJ Penns toughest test as a LW since returning to the UFC and becoming champion.


BJ's going to TKO him regardless.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> he's really not as insane as we all think we're just missing the joke, eh?


cant remember where its from and its itching my brain horribly trying to remember

all can think of is In Living Colour's Men on Film "three words, fab u lous!"


----------



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

Stokes said:


> Uhhhh explain your logic behind this one please? What does him jumbling his words in the heat of the moment like that have ANYTHING to do with his fighting ability? He has never been KO'd and BJ isn't really Mr. KnockOut King. This is gonna be BJ Penns toughest test as a LW since returning to the UFC and becoming champion.


What logic? B.J. is a better fighter. I never said that because the guy can't talk B.J. would win. B.J. will win because he's better in every facet of MMA than Diego.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know what would have been classic. If he said

I HAVE TWO WORDS...

YES CARTWHEELS...!!!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> You know what would have been classic. If he said
> 
> I HAVE TWO WORDS...
> 
> YES CARTWHEELS...!!!


It would've been better if he had said.

I have two words...

Destiny

And then he did a YES Cartwheel.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Well yea, diego has always weirded me out. The guy is nuts, but hes a decent fighter. I expect him to put up somewhat of a decent fight before being brutally finished by Bj.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

One word. Fail. 

Kind of a pointless thread, isn't it? Oh, no... in the heat of the moment, and with all of the adrenaline pumping through his veins, Diego tripped over his words. Let's call him on it because we're cool! And I'm no nut-hugger. I agree that BJ is the better fighter, and will more than likely win tomorrow night, though not at all without a fight, and not at all in as easy a fashion as you seemingly suggest. But thank you for this 'enlightening' thread nonetheless.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> One word. Fail.
> 
> Kind of a pointless thread, isn't it? Oh, no... in the heat of the moment, and with all of the adrenaline pumping through his veins, Diego tripped over his words. Let's call him on it because we're cool! And I'm no nut-hugger. I agree that BJ is the better fighter, and will more than likely win tomorrow night, though not at all without a fight, and not at all in as easy a fashion as you seemingly suggest. But thank you for this 'enlightening' thread nonetheless.


lighten up francis

some people actually come here to have a laugh or two as well as discuss mma


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I have been meaning to go on a diet, but I don't see what that has to do with anything.

See... now _that's_ funny. To each his own, I suppose.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Characters like Diego are what makes things interesting. 

I'm having a hard time seeing Diego being finished in this fight though. The only thing I can see is if Bj got his back and choked him out.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Uhhhh explain your logic behind this one please? What does him jumbling his words in the heat of the moment like that have ANYTHING to do with his fighting ability? *He has never been KO'd *and *BJ isn't really Mr. KnockOut King*. This is gonna be B*J Penns toughest test as a LW* since returning to the UFC and becoming champion.


I agree that this is going to be his toughest test, however BJ does in fact have the ability to KO him for the first time in his career. Diego looks intensely focused while BJ looks to be simply focused. I think Diego has the tools and the drive to be champion at LW, just not now.



Blitzdog said:


> *lighten up francis
> *


LMFAO! I haven't used/heard that quote in over a decade. Nice!


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

he said i have two words then quickly said "one word"...

I think he said two words because he was about to say "my time" but then at the last minute destiny came into his head.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nos5 said:


> No one ever confused this guy with Einstein. B.J. by whatever he wants. I got one word for Diego: "Knockout loss."
> 
> Source: http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/UFC-107-weigh-in-results.html


 

If B.J knocks out Diego it will be the first time Diego has ever been knocked out, kinda an ignorant statement, plus he restated...one...Destiny!!!!


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

it doesn't matter because he corrected himself right after. People have said dumber things.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

To be fair he corrected himself. 

He said: "I have only 2 words.. sorry 1 word: Destiny".


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I thought he meant 'Two words - One Word (which is the two words) - Destiny (which, is the one word)

But that might be me trying to make it more complicated than it actually was.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

It should have been "*Three* words: One word, destiny."


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

What if Diego loses and his destiny is shattered? I'm glad he's confident though, it'll make for a great fight. Personally I can't see him defeating BJ. Although he's a great fighter who loves to bang he just doesn't seem as rounded as Penn, but hell, prove me wrong Diego!


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone else want to see him to yes cartwheels on his way into the ring?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> Does anyone else want to see him to yes cartwheels on his way into the ring?


Finally... a proper question. Yes!


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

SlowGraffiti said:


> it doesn't matter because he corrected himself right after. People have said *dumber* things.


like this? Dumb infers mute thus not being able to say anything. :thumb01:

sry, had to


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Meh, it was just another slip up by the Nightmare. The guy tries excessively hard to be intense, and it just isn't a thing he does smoothly yet. It's like when the mouthpiece flew out when he was talking trash to Guida, and prettymuch ANY time that Diego uses a microphone. It's known as a clutz. 

I'm counting on him similarly making enough small mistakes tonight, so that BJ will walk away with the win. I've come a long way from disliking the once lazy BJ, it's impossible for me to not love the guy now.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

haha what an idiot, man I hate Dirty Sanchez, can't wait to see him get pounded tonight or blow a gasket before the fight even starts.


----------



## atticus22 (May 1, 2009)

Umm he actually said: 

"Destiny baby, two words. One word - Destiny" 

He just corrected himself because there was no need to include the 'baby' part.

So he didnt even say anything incorrect, its you who is wrong and misquoted him.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

The bj nut huggers are in denial. Bj doesnt have the standup power to k.o diego, if bj wins it will be by UD. I don;t see him subbing diego as diego is bigger, stronger and a damn good grappler.

BJ better be ready because this is going to be like the gsp fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> The bj nut huggers are in denial. Bj doesnt have the standup power to k.o diego, if bj wins it will be by UD. I don;t see him subbing diego as diego is bigger, stronger and a damn good grappler.
> 
> BJ better be ready because this is going to be like the gsp fight.


Except for the fact GSP is much bigger and stronger than Deigo, and has the best wrestling in MMA while Deigo got completly out wrestled by Jon Fitch. Sanchez doesn't do anything even remotely as good as GSP and isn't even close to being as big, strong or as fast for that matter.

Deigo is slightly bigger and probably slightly stronger (Deigo is not a huge LW) and is a good grappler, BJ is a phenomenal world class grappler, don't get confused being a good grappler does not put you in BJ's league, hell KenFlo and Stevenson are both good if not great grapplers, didn't work out. Im also sick of every guy BJ fights being expected to "drag him into the championship rounds" this strategy has not worked for Sherk, Stevenson, Ken Flo, give it up BJ's cardio problems are vastly exagerated.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

atticus22 said:


> Umm he actually said:
> 
> "Destiny baby, two words. One word - Destiny"
> 
> ...



haha that's what I was gonna say, If I did that I would've just thrown something in there, like baby, sucker, fool anything.


yea im not a bj nut hugger either, infact I don't like either of them, but I hate Diego so i'll be rooting for him to loose even more brain cells than are already missing


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> The bj nut huggers are in denial. Bj doesnt have the standup power to k.o diego, if bj wins it will be by UD. I don;t see him subbing diego as diego is bigger, stronger and a damn good grappler.
> 
> BJ better be ready because this is going to be like the gsp fight.


_BJ Penn is better in every aspect of the game! The only thing were Diego is a slight favourite is his cardio and his mental fitness. And to compare Sanchez with GSP is just foolish._


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I can't take Diego seriously at all man. I don't think anybody can, not even Diego himself. 

Watching him turn 10 cartwheels while screaming "YES!" was the icing on the cake - Diego is officially insane...and I love it!!! lol 
I think its absolutely ridiculous and hilarious! Imagine a guy like that being the LW champ? HAHAHAH!

Diego by cartwheel kicks 10 seconds into the opening round. 

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

atticus22 said:


> Umm he actually said:
> 
> "Destiny baby, two words. One word - Destiny"
> 
> ...


Damn, I rewatched it and you're right. Seems like Diego was the one who fooled us this time. Except for Atticus and Seperator of course.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Blitzdog said:


> cant remember where its from and its itching my brain horribly trying to remember
> 
> all can think of is In Living Colour's Men on Film "three words, fab u lous!"


LOL! "Hated iiiiiit!!"

He was just all scramble headed from his intensitude.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> LOL! "Hated iiiiiit!!"
> 
> He was just all scramble headed from his intensitude.


loling irl


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Except for the fact GSP is much bigger and stronger than Deigo, and has the best wrestling in MMA while Deigo got completly out wrestled by Jon Fitch. Sanchez doesn't do anything even remotely as good as GSP and isn't even close to being as big, strong or as fast for that matter.
> 
> Deigo is slightly bigger and probably slightly stronger (Deigo is not a huge LW) and is a good grappler, BJ is a phenomenal world class grappler, don't get confused being a good grappler does not put you in BJ's league, hell KenFlo and Stevenson are both good if not great grapplers, didn't work out. Im also sick of every guy BJ fights being expected to "drag him into the championship rounds" this strategy has not worked for Sherk, Stevenson, Ken Flo, give it up BJ's cardio problems are vastly exagerated.


 
Wait a sec....I bet BJ, but my second fav 155er is Diego....there needs to be some clarity here, he wasn't totally out wrestled by Fitch and he did have staph infection for that fiight.....I know that doesn't count or anything, Mir beat Nog and NOG had staph, which as we get closer to the Kongo fight seems to equate more and more to his victory over NOG, so maybe thats why Diego was weak against Fitch....

Diego was a small 170 and easily walked through that div including a guy in Nick Diaz that fights around 185....Point is Diego is or shouldn't be counted out for one second in this fight....he walked through Florian who BJ took longer with and yeah I know that Florian has improved since then...,my answer would be so has Diego.....


I have 2.5 million on BJ, but if I lost those credits and Diego became the new LW champ....I would be okay with that loss....

Finally, the dragging out to the later rounds I think will work better for Diego because he is training for 5 rounds, so that in effect could work, however since all those fighters you mentioned like kenflo advertised that was their advantage BJ, intelligently has addressed this issue it would seem....

Bottom line Great fight and not gonna be a normal walk in the park for BJ....IMO this is his toughest test at 155.....


Lastly, I typed this all out before, tapped a button on my keyboard and lost it all Wasn't happy.......


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Its a fight, not a grammar battle


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

I have only two words: TACO BELL!

No seriously, Diego is a good fighter and he will be a tough test for BJ.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Wait a sec....I bet BJ, but my second fav 155er is Diego....there needs to be some clarity here, he wasn't totally out wrestled by Fitch and he did have staph infection for that fiight.....I know that doesn't count or anything, Mir beat Nog and NOG had staph, which as we get closer to the Kongo fight seems to equate more and more to his victory over NOG, so maybe thats why Diego was weak against Fitch....
> 
> Diego was a small 170 and easily walked through that div including a guy in Nick Diaz that fights around 185....Point is Diego is or shouldn't be counted out for one second in this fight....he walked through Florian who BJ took longer with and yeah I know that Florian has improved since then...,my answer would be so has Diego.....
> 
> ...


thats the reason i always copy all my words before i post them :thumb02:


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

Blitzdog said:


> des tiny...see two words :thumb02:


he was clearly saying dest iny


----------

